

Why Robots Could Be Awesome Whistleblowers - dctoedt
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/10/why-robots-could-be-awesome-whistleblowers/381216/?single_page=true

======
crispy2000
Not entirely sure whether this was satire or actually serious.

